# [SOLVED] Links in KDE funktionieren nicht mehr

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen.

Ich glaub ich habe hier wieder ein kleines Problem, das entstanden ist, weil ich KDE3.5 und KDE4 parallel installiert hab.

Wenn ich in KDE3.5 eine .desktop-Datei öffnen will, die einen Link enthält (man kann sowas z.B. durch rechtsklick auf den Desktop "Create New" -> "Link to Location (URL)" erstellen), dann kommt nur die Fehlermeldung

```
KDEInit could not launch 'dolphin'.: Could not find 'dolphin' executable.
```

Anscheinend hat sich dolphin irgendwie als Programm für die Verarbeitung von "file://"-URLs eingetragen. Das sollte natürlich eigentlich konqueror sein, unter KDE3. Ich kann nur leider nirgends finden, wie ich das umstellen kann.

Zur Klärung, diese .desktop-Dateien sehen so aus:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Icon=folder

Name=Bla Blubb

Type=Link

URL=/path/to/location
```

Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind: Wo speichert KDE3 eigentlich die Dateizuordnungen? Also welcher Dateityp von welchem Programm geöffnet werden soll? Ich hab zwar ~/.kde durchforstet aber nichts gefunden...Last edited by Vortex375 on Wed Mar 26, 2008 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

control center->KDE-Components->File Associations

----------

## Vortex375

... und weiter?

Wo kann ich da jetzt einstellen, womit die Links geöffnet werden?

Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was du mir damit sagen willst.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> ... und weiter?
> 
> Wo kann ich da jetzt einstellen, womit die Links geöffnet werden?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was du mir damit sagen willst.

 

naja du fragtest auch nach dateizuordnungen und dort findest du die. Und such dort mal nach desktop

----------

## Vortex375

Also

1. hab ich mich gefragt, wo die Dateizuordnungen gespeichert werden, nicht wo man sie einstellen kann

2. hilft es leider nicht, die Dateizuordnung für .desktop Dateien zu ändern. Dann behandelt er die .desktop-Datei beim Doppelklick halt wie eine normale Textdatei und öffnet sie mit dem eingestellten Programm.

Irgendwo muss man doch so "Protocol-Handlers" oder sowas einstellen können. Der Web-Browser lässt sich ja auch einstellen - irgendwo muss es doch eine Option für den File-Browser geben.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also
> 
> 1. hab ich mich gefragt, wo die Dateizuordnungen gespeichert werden, nicht wo man sie einstellen kann
> 
> 2. hilft es leider nicht, die Dateizuordnung für .desktop Dateien zu ändern. Dann behandelt er die .desktop-Datei beim Doppelklick halt wie eine normale Textdatei und öffnet sie mit dem eingestellten Programm.
> ...

 

schonmal per 

```
grep -R dolphin ~/.kde3.5
```

 gesucht?

----------

## Vortex375

Gute Idee, aber leider findet er nichts Aufschlussreiches:

```
grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-kellerkind/kdeinit-:0: No such device or address

grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-kellerkind/kdeinit__0: No such device or address

grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-kellerkind/klauncherbw44na.slave-socket: No such device or address

grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-noname/kdeinit-:0: No such device or address

grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-noname/kdeinit__0: No such device or address

grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-noname/klauncherbw44na.slave-socket: No such device or address

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-kellerkind/ktar-EzRGfc.tar matches

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-kellerkind/ktar-TUmuAa.tar matches

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-kellerkind/ktar-YzR1ra.tar matches

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-noname/ktar-EzRGfc.tar matches

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-noname/ktar-TUmuAa.tar matches

Binary file /home/ich/.kde3.5/tmp-noname/ktar-YzR1ra.tar matches
```

Das ist alles was er findet. Ich bin irgendwie recht ratlos...  :Question: 

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Gute Idee, aber leider findet er nichts Aufschlussreiches:
> 
> ```
> grep: /home/ich/.kde3.5/socket-kellerkind/kdeinit-:0: No such device or address
> 
> ...

 

hmm, ja echt komisch. Ein anderer versuch wäre alle versteckten verzeichnisse in deinem HOME verzeichniss nach dolphin zu durchsuchen eventuell findet es sich ja dann.

Ansonsten konnte ich dein Problem nur nachstellen als ich absichtlich die dateizuordnung für *.desktop auf dolphin gestellt hatte. Alle *.desktop Dateien, welche programme starten funktionieren normal. Nur die dateien, die nur ne URL wie z.b. file:// enthalten zeigen das von dir genannte Phänomen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Alle *.desktop Dateien, welche programme starten funktionieren normal. Nur die dateien, die nur ne URL wie z.b. file:// enthalten zeigen das von dir genannte Phänomen.

 

Genau so ist es ja bei mir mometan auch. Alle anderen .desktop Dateien verhalten sich normal.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alle *.desktop Dateien, welche programme starten funktionieren normal. Nur die dateien, die nur ne URL wie z.b. file:// enthalten zeigen das von dir genannte Phänomen. 
> 
> Genau so ist es ja bei mir mometan auch. Alle anderen .desktop Dateien verhalten sich normal.

 

dann schau doch nochmal nach ob nicht doch eventuell den *.desktop dateien ein Programm zugeordnet wurde (in deinem falle dolphin)

----------

## franzf

Fixier dich vllt. nicht so sehr auf dein .kde.

Denn kde (kde4 100%ig, bei kde3 bin ich mir nicht in allen Belangen sicher..) gehorcht den specs von freedesktop.org. Auch mit den Desktopfiles.

Ich hab jetzt mal schnell das hier gefunden:

.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.

Schau dich mal noch weiter in .local um, evtl. sogar mal ganz löschen, danach ein kbuildsycoca laufen lassen.

Hast du zufällig auch den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie ich, parallel mit dem gleichen User in einer kde3 + kde4-Session gearbeitet? (Stress, Müdigkeit, zu wenig Koffein...) Hat bei mir beide Settings (kde3+kde4) so zerschossen dass nur noch komplettlöschung geholfen hat...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du zufällig auch den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie ich, parallel mit dem gleichen User in einer kde3 + kde4-Session gearbeitet? (Stress, Müdigkeit, zu wenig Koffein...) Hat bei mir beide Settings (kde3+kde4) so zerschossen dass nur noch komplettlöschung geholfen hat... 

 

Habe ich. Danach durfte ich das gesamte .kde-Verzeichnis löschen, weil nichts mehr ging.

Gut möglich, dass der Fehler jetzt noch ein "Überbleibsel" von damals ist, auch wenn er eigentlich erst seit ein paar Tagen auftritt (seit ich ein Update für kde4 gefahren hab).

Mit KDE4 teste ich jetzt nur noch mit meinem Testbenutzer.

 *Quote:*   

> Fixier dich vllt. nicht so sehr auf dein .kde. 

 

Stimmt eigentlich. Ich hatte nur immer die Gnome-Kiddies im Hinterkopf, die am heulen sind, dass KDE immer sein eigenes Ding drehe und sich nicht an Standards halten würde... Deswegen dachte ich, dass sich wohl die ganze Config in .kde befinden würde.

EDIT: Hmm irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass sie die Ursache überhaupt in meinem Home-Verzeichnis finden lässt. Ich habe nämlich mal kbuildsycoca an der der Konsole aufgerufen und gesehen, dass der auch Config-Dateien aus /usr/kde/svn ausliest. Wahrscheinlich kommt dadurch irgendwie dieser Bockmist zustande.

Kann man vielleicht mit irgend einer Umgebungsvariable diese Config-Verzeichnisse einstellen? Oder anderweitig die KDE4-Installation vor KDE3 "verbergen"?

----------

## firefly

Ich habe heute das selbe problem bekommen. Anscheinend durch ein update von kde4-svn .

Das Problem ist folgendes:

```
echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS 

/usr/share:/usr/kde/svn/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share
```

wie man sehen kann ist das Verzeichnis von kde4-svn vor dem für kde-3.5 enthalten. Und dadruch scheint ein eintrag für kde4-svn den eintrag von kde-3.5 zu überschreiben.

Ich konnte das Problem zu mindestens für die aktuelle Sitzung korrigieren in dem ich in einem X-Terminal XDG_DATA_DIRS ohne das Verzeichnis von kde4-svn re-exportiert habe und danach 

kbuildsycoca ausgeführt habe.

```
$ export XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share"

$ kbuildsycoca
```

----------

## Vortex375

Hey, das funktioniert, vielen Dank!

Wie hast du das nur wieder rausgefunden?

Hmm, nach dem ganzen Stress überleg ich grad, ob ich KDE4 nicht einfach runterwerfen soll und besser warte, bis der mal halbwegs benutzbaren Status erreicht hat...

EDIT: Wenn man das 

```
export XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share"
```

 in die ~/.xprofile reinschreibt, klappt es auch nach einem frischen Login. Eine ganz praktische Lösung, zumindest vorerst.

----------

